# HPS lights in regular light socket?



## BioG1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can you screw an HPS lightbulb into a regular light bulb socket? Im growing in my closet and there is only one place for a screw in lightbulb in there (the kind u pull on the string to turn it on/off) and I want to get the most light possible.

Help appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 6, 2007)

You will not be able to adjust the light's heighth by going this route, missing valuable lumens on your canopy. You're going to need to keep your bulb at a constant distance from the tops of your plants. As they grow you move the light up to maintain consistant level of light.

If you plug in a light and walk away, especially if it's at the top of your cieling, it's going to cause your plants to stretch horribly as they reach for that light.

And Lastly, HPS bulbs have different, larger sockets, so you can't screw the wrong bulb in and blow it up. There's considerably more current that enters the bulb, than your standard 120v incadescent light bulb.
HPS, Metal Halide, and Mercury Vapor bulbs need a high draw "jump" start from an ignightor/capacitator and a magnetic ballasts steps up that current.

So I guess in short- the answer would be "No."


----------

